

What do colors mean to your users - zmitri
http://www.joehallock.com/edu/COM498/associations.html

======
Negitivefrags
The rest of our site is brown/gold but we chose blue for our payment page for
exactly this reason.

<http://i.imgur.com/2WcOF.jpg> (You have to be logged in to see the payment
page so I took a screen shot)

The pattern at the bottom is also designed to invoke the feeling of banking.
It's kind of like the patterns you see on cheques or credit cards.

------
currywurst
I think that these perceptions can be influenced.

For example, if Ferrari runs ads with only its yellow models for the next 10
years, more people might start associating Yellow with Speed, instead of an
overwhelming vote for red

~~~
camo
color association is an evolutionary development and wasn't invented by
Ferrari. look at the world of nature for evidence.

the first Ferrari was yellow anyway, their first racing cars used the Italian
national racing color which is "Rosso Corsa".

------
uwemaurer
These 3D pie charts are the worst. <http://www.stevefenton.co.uk/Content/Pie-
Charts-Are-Bad/>

------
K2h
does that mean the denver broncos football team is then fun, high quality, we
trust you to win, but we hate the colors?

thats what i get when i translate the blue and orange team colors against
those pie charts.

<http://www.denverbroncos.com/>

the translation also works for GE (blue and white)

------
aymeric
So, according to this, your startup dominant color should be Blue?

~~~
manmal
It seems so.. it might be the reason why Zuck chose blue and still sticks to
it, although some people argue it's terrible and childish.

------
manmal
I have observed myself that men tend to hate purple as a UI background color,
while women like it. I have not seen that many high-quality sites with a deep
purple backbround, but when I did, the designer was female. These numbers got
something.

------
ThomPete
As always with aesthetics.

Different cultures have different ways of interpreting it.

------
ElliotMingee
Maybe this is simply personal opinion, but I generally find it difficult to
take aesthetic advice from a website with a relatively uninspired or outdated
design like this. Perhaps I just have bad taste

~~~
columbo
Judging by the credits ( <http://www.joehallock.com/edu/COM498/credits.html> )
I think this was created in 2003.

------
panacea
Ow. That site is unreadable.

